# Junkers model 6060-5 "Bauhaus series"



## El Gerto

Hi there !

I want to show You this beautiful watch; it was Love at first sight b-)

A real option to the Junghans models, but less expencive..|>


movement Cal. 9100, mechanic, selfwinding, 26 jewels 
24 Hour display, power reserve indicator 
Hesalit crystal, crystal exhibition back 
silver colored dial with black digits / markers 
green luminous dots 
stainless steel case 
diameter: 40 mm 
water-resistant up to 5 atm 
 I really like this watch; what do You think ? :think::-!


----------



## StufflerMike

9100 specs here: http://www.citizen.co.jp/miyota_mvt/9015/pdf/spec_9100.pdf


----------



## rationaltime

Nice photos. Thanks for posting. Are you close enough to POINT tec to visit?

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## mikeynd

Very nice watch,enjoy it in good health.


----------



## Uwe W.

Fantastic. I've been deliberating for weeks about buying one myself, albeit a different model in the same range. Your photos are making my abstinence more difficult; the Max Bill/Bauhaus designs are hypnotic in their simplicity and elegance. I might still hold out for a Junghans, but I know that I will eventually cave at some point this year.

My only criticism would be that it probably shouldn't have a display back, at least not without some sort of interesting engraving on the rotor. I find that massive 'axe blade' to be visually distracting. Congratulations and good choice.


----------



## LH2

I like it, but but would prefer a solid case back and no distracting date window.


----------



## Armchair

Congrats on a great looking watch.


----------



## StufflerMike

I like it. However it is not pure "Bauhaus" if it comes to "form follows function". Too busy dial with date, power reserve and 24h sub dial. Hasn't got much of the Max Bill spirit.


----------



## Uwe W.

stuffler said:


> not pure "Bauhaus" if it comes to "form follows function". Too busy dial with date, power reserve and 24h sub dial.


Agreed, which is why I prefer this variation:









Of course, if I could find the funds for a Junghans...


----------



## usc1

thanks for posting pics. i was wondering when someone would get one of these. 

i never had a junkers. what would you rate the quality?


----------



## general_piffle

Can't agree about the power reserve / date window model being 'busy' I would say it's a brilliant example of brevity in form follows function. This piece tells you about time as well as the time itself. For example, what is the date if not an aspect of time? And what of the power indicator, doesn't this simply tell you how much time you have left? And it achieves all this while remaining incredibly elegant and unfussy. 

How am I qualified to comment on design? A BA Hons from Chelsea School of Art London UK and over 20 years working in the design / advertising industry.


----------



## brainless

You are so right.

They should add a window for days, another for year and a third one for months - all related to time.........................:roll:

That's Bauhaus, isn't it!? :-(
No, that is anything else. 

Bauhaus is known as a design being reduced to the essential details and not showing everything that could be possible.

How am I qualified to comment on design? It is a matter of my long time trained and subjective taste,



Volker ;-)


----------



## louis

6 pages !  ( will follow now);-)


----------



## general_piffle

brainless said:


> You are so right.
> 
> They should add a window for days, another for year and a third one for months - all related to time.........................:roll:
> 
> That's Bauhaus, isn't it!? :-(
> No, that is anything else.
> 
> Bauhaus is known as a design being reduced to the essential details and not showing everything that could be possible.
> 
> How am I qualified to comment on design? It is a matter of my long time trained and subjective taste,
> 
> Volker ;-)


My post might be provocative but at least it's not facetious - as yours is.

Bauhaus is also the absence of ornamentation, the date window and power reserve have a very clear purpose they are not ornamentation. However, this is not all. In Bauhaus there must be a lack of ornamentation plus harmony between the design of an object and its function. The model variant we are discussing has harmoniously included a date window and power reserve indicator as a part of its simple, clean, design. Is there anything garish or over the top about these features? For example have bright colours been used to differentiate these functions, some form of engraving, or a different bolder typeface? Or, are the functions themselves of no practical use to the wearer? The answer to all of these questions is a very simple and resounding 'no'.

Does it have more to it than many would perhaps rather short-sightedly consider to fit within their view of what connotates Bauhaus? Yes. Does it do this with elegance and a lack of ornamentation? Yes.


----------



## flyingpicasso

I don't think the Junkers is that different from the Max Bill Chronoscope, which I think could rightly be called Bauhaus. Granted, the Max Bill is a more elegant and symmetrical execution than the Junkers, but still. While opinions will differ about what to call it, that Junkers is a decent watch nonetheless.


----------



## StufflerMike

general_piffle said:


> My post might be provocative but at least it's not facetious - as yours is.
> 
> Bauhaus is also the absence of ornamentation, the date window and power reserve have a very clear purpose they are not ornamentation. However, this is not all. In Bauhaus there must be a lack of ornamentation plus harmony between the design of an object and its function. The model variant we are discussing has harmoniously included a date window and power reserve indicator as a part of its simple, clean, design. Is there anything garish or over the top about these features? For example have bright colours been used to differentiate these functions, some form of engraving, or a different bolder typeface? Or, are the functions themselves of no practical use to the wearer? The answer to all of these questions is a very simple and resounding 'no'.
> 
> Does it have more to it than many would perhaps rather short-sightedly consider to fit within their view of what connotates Bauhaus? Yes. Does it do this with elegance and a lack of ornamentation? Yes.


Arbitrary vs. purist. Complications are not Bauhaus style. The puristic point of view would be: A three hand watch designed to the minimum.


----------



## general_piffle

stuffler said:


> Arbitrary vs. purist. Complications are not Bauhaus style. The puristic point of view would be: A three hand watch designed to the minimum.


Puristic without knowledge perhaps. And this is the common mistake made with regard to what or what isn't of the movement. Most people (mistakenly) think that Bauhaus is just anything stripped back to as few parts as possible, as minimal as possible for the sake of minimalism, this is a really simplistic view and not an accurate one.

The point being that if the designer of an item decides an object will have particular features then these features must be a harmonious part of the over all design, not ornamentation. The features must be practical and of value to the user.

If you want to see Bauhaus in a modern context (and this will really piss the purists off) then just pick up an Ikea catalogue.


----------



## obsidian

general_piffle said:


> Puristic without knowledge perhaps. And this is the common mistake made with regard to what or what isn't of the movement. Most people (mistakenly) think that Bauhaus is just anything stripped back to as few parts as possible, as minimal as possible for the sake of minimalism, this is a really simplistic view and not an accurate one.
> 
> The point being that if the designer of an item decides an object will have particular features then these features must be a harmonious part of the over all design, not ornamentation. The features must be practical and of value to the user.
> 
> If you want to see Bauhaus in a modern context (and this will really piss the purists off) then just pick up an Ikea catalogue.


I'm with you on this one.
Form follows function. In the case of the Junkers, the date has a function; the power reserve gauge has a function. Are they presented in a form that maximizes their functionality? Yes.
Too many times people seem to think that Bauhaus simply equals minimalism. While often the case-- not necessarily the case. Sometimes minimalism can be anti-Bauhaus.
As an example, consider the Movado Museum Dial-- one of the most famous minimalist dial designs. Just two hands and a 12 o'clock marker. By eliminating the second hand and all other markers the minimalist form of the design forces you to "guesstimate" the time rather than present it in a clear, legible, precise manner-- the basic function of a watch. I would argue this minimalism is "form over function", and is clearly not Bauhaus.


----------



## general_piffle

Indeed. If you take what some are mistakenly proposing as Bauhaus to its logical conclusion then strictly speaking only one handed watches (obviously with no date window and preferably with no numbers or hour markers of any kind) would actually qualify as being classically Bauhaus. Watches such as those made by Botta or MeisterSinger for example - although to the best of my knowledge these all have hour markers of some description so perhaps are a bit 'fussy'


----------



## obsidian

general_piffle said:


> Indeed. If you take what some are mistakenly proposing as Bauhaus to its logical conclusion then strictly speaking only one handed watches (obviously with no date window and preferably with no numbers or hour markers of any kind) would actually qualify as being classically Bauhaus. Watches such as those made by Botta or MeisterSinger for example - although to the best of my knowledge these all have hour markers of some description so perhaps are a bit 'fussy'


Yes... these are so fussy and anti-Bauhaus, I rarely wear them! :-d
The Meistersinger is designed to look like an industrial gauge. Some Max Bill designs also had a gauge like look.
The RLT is obviously based on a Botta design.


----------



## vandelayy

nice, what a beauty !

el gerto, what width strap does it have ?


----------



## rationaltime

Hello vandelayy,

Welcome to the German watch forum.

The lug space appears to be 20mm.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## PYLTN

Hi. I would love to know how you're getting on with your 6060-5. How is the general quality? How is the accuracy?


----------



## shayanwa

It's interesting - I'm reading these threads on how Junkers is a more affordable "copy" of the Max Bill Bauhaus style.

Would it be fair to say that perhaps Junkers is moving towards its own style? It's certainly derived from the Bauhaus aesthetic, but it does seem to be growing into its own style. Would you agree?


----------



## OPChagall

I do like the use of thin lines and think that design element is what the 6060 has in common with the Max Bill, although I'm tending towards the idea that the overall design is more of a genre that folks like to call Bauhaus. (Indeed, that's written on the dial itself for the Junkers 6070.)

I'm not so persuaded by purity of function than by the style of minimalism in understanding these types of watches. "Function" is immediately relative anyway. 

Nevertheless, I'm curious as to know what practical effect anyone might find with a 24-hr. subdial that isn't freely adjustable? I would be sold if the subdial could be independently adjusted to allow for two-time zones, and am not ready to buy into the purely aesthetic benefit of the complication just yet.

Feel free to educate me, as I'm new to WUS and to appreciating watches in general.


----------



## Phil McCrackenn

Borrowed the bracelet from my Seiko OG Monster. :roll: Yes, I know it's blasphemy, but I can't argue with the looks.


----------

